

In Which Eben Moglen Like, Legit Yells at Me for Having Facebook - zackzackzack
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/12/13/in-which-eben-moglen-like-legit-yells-at-me-for-being-on-facebook/

======
zackzackzack
I saw this, read it, identified with it since I don't have a Facebook or
twitter, and wanted to share it with others.

Paradox: By the logic of the article, does that mean I have committed the
cardinal sin the article was condemning? I know PG probably doesn't sell data
to people, but still, by encouraging sharing behavior, I feel like I am
helping the social networks become more entrenched.

How does one easily spread an idea which is against people easily sharing
their lives, and thus, their ideas?

~~~
robdoherty2
I read the piece and also identified with the interviewee, but felt bad for
not instantly cancelling my fb account.

I like to think of HN as a positive alternative to typical social sharing
sites like fb or twitter.

I wasn't aware of the notion mentioned in the interview of social sites
sharing photographic data with police in other countries-- that is enough
reason to get out of the social networks for me.

That said, it is safe to say that social networks are absolutely entrenched in
society. As individuals we can choose to not participate, but this is
effectively the same as choosing to live in a mountain outside of society.

~~~
zackzackzack
My main hope is that the government never uses facebook for anything. No check
ins, no taxes, no voting, nothing.

And I do choose to live on that mountain. Email and Skype suffice for me.

------
Iaks
I thumbed up this article - but the title kills me. I had to re-parse it at
least 3 times to be sure that I was reading it correctly.

Having failed to delete my FB account for over a year because my wife's FB
profile would then lack 'in a relationship with' information (her concern, not
mine), this professor's rant is encouraging me to make a stand!

